# Offscreen Rendering



## rietz (12. Mai 2005)

hallo,

ich habe das problem das ich mit offscreen rendering nur ein frame aus dem buffer lesen und dann schreiben kann. 

kennt jemand von euch eine möglichkeit wie ich die gesamte animation mit offscreen rendering als bildreihenfolge
speichern kann?

vielen dank


----------



## Oxygenic (13. Mai 2005)

@rietz: wenn ich noch wüsste, wo wir stehen geblieben waren, bevor alles gelöscht wurde, würde ich ja versuchen, dir zu helfen. Aber es scheint wohl keinen Sinn zu machen, dir hier zu antworten.


----------



## stev.glasow (13. Mai 2005)

Klar macht es Sinn, die sinnvollen Antworten hab ich aus Versehen gelöscht : http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=18001


----------

